
The world's major religions in one map - emptybits
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/03/this-is-the-best-and-simplest-world-map-of-religions/
======
forkLding
Actual place where the data visualizations came from with better zoomed-up
pictures instead of blurry ones in the link:
[http://www.carrieosgood.com/dataviz/world-
population.html](http://www.carrieosgood.com/dataviz/world-population.html)

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Thanks for that link. The data on population distribution reminded me of
another factoid that was popular a couple years ago, the "more people live in
this circle than outside it": [https://www.cntraveler.com/story/more-than-
half-the-worlds-p...](https://www.cntraveler.com/story/more-than-half-the-
worlds-population-lives-inside-this-circle) .

Basically, there are more people living in a circle that encompasses India and
China (and hence lots of other populous parts of Asia like Indonesia) than
there are in North America, South America, Europe, Africa and Australia
combined.

~~~
Simple_Guy
that doesn't seem surprising tbh. given the 80/20 rule (or whatever
statistical distribution governs this case).

------
aatharuv
The map is pretty Abrahamo-centric. It separates out Judaism, but clumps
Sikhism, Taoism, Confucianism, and Shinto into "other", all of which certainly
have many more adherents.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abrahamic_religions](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abrahamic_religions)

~~~
zachguo
Actually, the map is Abraham-centric in a way that it emphasizes the
differentiation of Asian religions too much. Most of the Asian religions are
blends of Confucianism, Buddhism, Taoism and a few local elements.

Looking at the pattern of cultural clashes around the world, it seems the
there are three incompatible belief systems, Christianity, Islam, and CBT.

~~~
aatharuv
I suspect a better way to have divied up at least China and Japan would have
been

"Mixture of Buddhism, Taoism, Confucianism and Chinese folk religion" \- China
"Mixture of Buddhism and Shintoism" \- Japan

~~~
zachguo
Shintoism is still pretty much a mixture of Taoism, Buddhism and some local
myths. Anyway, I'm trying to merge them as much as possible instead of
dividing them.

